# Roofing Leads



## ncrytser (Jul 7, 2015)

Anybody had any experience with a lead service Home Advisor. We are trying them for 7 months now and the leads are not that great. We are also working on our SEO marketing for our roofing website: http://www.carolinastormroofing.com but also had bad experience with the marketing company Townsquare. Anybody had successful compains or lead services in your areas? Right now it is only customer refferal that brings us business. Thank you for any input!


----------



## D'Angelo&Sons (Aug 21, 2015)

I'm also considering Home Advisor right now to get more leads for my roofing business. If any of you have had dealings with them in the past can you please share your experience with the rest of us. Thank you kindly!


----------



## D'Angelo&Sons (Aug 21, 2015)

Thanks SFRoofing! What didn't you like about Home Advisor? I'm in Canada and Instabell is not available here, though it looks very promising.


----------



## SFRoofing (Aug 23, 2015)

*home advisor*

i didn't like the way they send leads out to 3 ppl at once. and they give a head start to my competitors. 
ie- gave lead to Roofmaster at 12noon
sent me the lead at 1230pm...

didn't make sense, i think they do that for some internal marketing reason. but it didn't level out the playing field.


----------



## RoofSolutions (Aug 26, 2015)

HomeAdvisor is not what it used to be. When it was Service Magic it was much better, but it's almost like they got to big or they ended up getting too much competition for good leads. Most of their leads are junk. We've been using a search marketing company and it's been working well for us. It took a little time for the SEO to kick in, but we have lot's of high ranking in our market and it keeps getting better. Just have to find the right company to work with.



____________________

Roof Solutions & Construction


----------



## D'Angelo&Sons (Aug 21, 2015)

That doesn't sound very appealing. It looks to me it's more of a bidding process if they send the same lead to multiple companies. Thanks for sharing that detail SFRoofing, i've been thinking of giving Home Advisor a try but now i'll just move on to something else.


----------



## Severe Weather Roofing (Nov 5, 2015)

With SEO... The key is to focus on creating content that other websites WANT to link to. If your SEO company isn't doing that, then I'd suggest you look else where.


----------



## christopher.benway (6 mo ago)

Anyone in 2022 have advise on lead services for roofing and solar/ best Value?


----------

